# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Έντονα σημάδια bullying....

## nature

Εντονα σημάδια bullying…..
Τις τελευταίες μέρες βλέπω έντονα σημάδια bullying στο χώρο αυτό.
Διαχωρίζω τη θέση μου και διαμαρτύρομαι έντονα.
Για όσους δεν τυγχάνει να γνωρίζουν τη λέξη, έτσι ορίζεται η κατάσταση όπου μια παρέα «νταήδων» μαθητών εκφοβίζει και ασκεί ψυχική ή σωματική βία σε ένα «διαφορετικό» συμμαθητή τους. Μπορεί ο διαφορετικός να είναι διαφορετικός σε εμφάνιση ή σε χαρακτήρα. Μπορεί να φοράει πχ χοντρά γυαλιά ή να είναι υπέρβαρος ή σπασίκλας, κλπ. 
Συνήθως το θύμα είναι ευγενής και υπομονετικός και πιο αδύναμος. Εδώ το θύμα έχει κάνει το εξής παράπτωμα (τουλάχιστον την τελευταία βδομάδα που παρακολουθώ): Μιλάει διαφορετικά από τους υπόλοιπους. Εχει διαφορετικό τρόπο από τους υπολοίπους στην έκφραση των ανησυχιών του. Και είναι πιο «αδύναμος» γιατί είναι νέος στο φόρουμ και μιλάει «διαφορετική γλώσσα». Μιλάω για τον πάνο φυσικά.
Προτείνω σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, απλά να μην συζητάει μαζί του ή να συζητάει μόνο όπου επιθυμεί και να σταματήσει το bullying στον ευγενή και καλοπροαίρετο ετούτο χώρο που κοντεύετε να μετατρέψετε σε δεξαμενή με δηλητήρια…..
Ειδικά στα θέματα «άμβλωση, τάση για εμετό, τρόποι βελτίωσης του φόρουμ που αγαπάμε και κανόνες επικοινωνίας για όλους» που παρακολούθησα, το bullying πήγε σύννεφο.
Πιστεύω πως σ' αυτόν τον χώρο έπρεπε να καταδικάζουμε το bullying και όχι να το εφαρμόζουμε....
Εύγε σε όσους συμμετείχαν και κυρίως στους πρωτεργάτες….

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Προτείνω σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, απλά να μην συζητάει μαζί του ή να συζητάει μόνο όπου επιθυμεί και να σταματήσει το bullying στον ευγενή και καλοπροαίρετο ετούτο χώρο που κοντεύετε να μετατρέψετε σε δεξαμενή με δηλητήρια…..


Φύση, ενδιαφέρον όρος, δεν το γνώριζα.

Χωρίς να μιλήσω για θύματα και θύτες, να σου πώ οτι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που προτείνεις παραπάνω.

Το τί μορφή προσλαμβάνει ο χώρος αυτός, είναι ευθύνη όλων μας.

----------


## anwnimi

Νature με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνη.
Αλήθεια, τι χώρος ψυχολογικής στήριξης είμαστε αν συμπεριφερόμαστε έτσι όταν κάποιος μας ενοχλεί; Όταν αυτός ο κάποιος μπορεί να έχει κι εκείνος τα δικά του θέματα;

Είναι προτιμότερη, ωφελιμότερη για όλες τις πλευρές και πιο ανθρώπινη η έκφραση δυσαρέσκειας με επιχειρήματα και γιατί όχι με διάθεση βοήθειας, ή η εν τέλει η αδιαφορία όταν υπάρχει αδυναμία επικοινωνιακής επαφής από το bullying.

Το bullying δείχνει διάθεση εκτόνωσης του θυμού μας που δεν εκδηλώθηκε στη σωστή κατεύθυνση ή προσπάθεια κάλυψης δικής μας ανασφάλειας με τον άσχημο και ευτελή υποβιβασμό του άλλου.

----------


## nature

Weird, δεν έτυχε να γνωρίζεις τον όρο, γιατί δεν έχεις παιδιά και φίλους ψυχολόγους που να σπούδασαν στην Αγγλία.... 
Δυστυχώς στην Αγγλία και την Αμερική είναι πολύ γνωστός όρος, εδώ και χρόνια και ακόμα πιο δυστυχώς αρχίζει να μαθεύεται και στην Ελλάδα σιγά-σιγά. 
Μπες στο google και θα δεις πόσα γράφονται για αυτόν τον όρο (12.000.000 αναφορές). Οι νέοι ψυχολόγοι και παιδοψυχολόγοι γνωρίζουν καλά τι είναι το bullying. Είναι από τα πιο συνηθισμένα θέματα εργασιών και διατριβών νέων ψυχολόγων σε Αγγλία και Αμερική.

----------


## Θεοφανία

νατ...προφανώς δεν παρακολούθησες ή απλά ήθελες να δημιουργήσεις θέμα για τους δικούς σου λόγους, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται αυτό το άκυρο θρεντ.
Ο λόγος που επιτεθήκαμε στον πάνο ήταν γιατί ξεκίνησε την \"καριέρα\" του εδώ μέσα αποκαλώντας \"ψυχοπαθεις\" και \"χαπάκηδες\" τα άτομα που προσπαθούν να βρουν τον εαυτό τους. Αντί να ζητήσει συγνώμη, συνέχισε εκτοξεύοντας εκατομμύρια μπουρδολογίες που κανέναν δεν έπεισαν.
Πριν κάνεις το δικηγόρο κάποιου λοιπόν, θα ήταν καλύτερα να διαβάσεις πιο εμπεριστατωεμένα τα θέματα, εκτός και αν έχεις όρεξη για κουβέντα οπότε....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞEXAΣEΣ OTI EIΠE TO ΦOPOYM KOΛAΣTHPIO ΨYXΩN KAI AΠEIΛHΣE TA MEΛH TOY KAI TON NIKO.
OTI MAΣ BOΛEYEI ΔIABAZOYME TEΛIKA

----------


## arktos

nature, ο νταής εδώ ήταν άλλος.γιατί με το που μπήκε απείλησε πως θα κλείσει το φόρουμ και μας είπε να ρωτήσουμε στην ΕΛΑΣ τι εστί το όνομα του.όταν λοιπόν κάποιος συμπεριφέρεται έτσι, μη μου πεις πως τον εκφοβίζουμε!

----------


## Empneustns

εγω παντως δεν ειδα κατι το αδυναμο στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο.Ισα ισα μια χαρα εκφραζε αυτο που ηθελε.ουτε τον ειδα θετικο στο να μαθει.μονο επιμονα να υπερτονισει τους δικους του ισχυρισμους με απειρους επιθετικους προσδιορισμους.τοσα νεα μελη μπαινουν στο φορουμ,γιατι δημιουργηθηκε θεμα μονο με το συγκεκριμενο νικ;και στο κατω κατω,οταν καποια ατομα ενοχλουνται απο μια παρουσια γιατι να μη το δειξουν;αυτο τοσο καιρο δεν προτεινουν ολοι σε καθε ατομο που ζηταει βοηθεια εδω μεσα;να βγαλει τα συναισθηματα του εξω οταν ενοχλειται;οσο για το θεμα bullying,αν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο θα το βλεπαμε σε ολες τις συζητησεις και σε ολα τα θεματα και οχι μονο στο συγκεκριμενο.Εγω προτεινω σε οσους θελουν να του μιλησουν να βρουν το εμ εσ εν του και ελευθερα να μιλαν με τις ωρες.Και με το καλο,οταν θα σκεφτεται το συνολο και οχι οταν θα κανει πως σκεφτεται το συνολο,ευχαριστως να τον διαβαζουμε και να τον θαυμαζουμε.Δηλαδη στο βωμο της καλωσυνης και του υπερανω θα πρεπει να γινονται αποδεκτοι ολοι ανεξαρτητα του τι λενε;και στο κατω κατω,ολα τα κειμενα υπαρχουν,ας κατσει να τα διαβασει,να βρει ποιος ο λογος που τοσα ατομα φερθηκαν εχθρικα απεναντι του,να τα αξιολογησει και να βελτιωθει.Ετσι δεν κανουμε ολοι στις κοινωνικες μας επαφες;νικνειμ εχει πολλα,ας κανει ακομα ενα και ας κανει μια καινουρια αρχη.αυτη ειναι η δικη μου προσωπικη γνωμη.

οσο για τα δηλητηρια και τα σχετικα,εγω ενα πραγμα ξερω,αν δεν προστατεψουμε κατι καλο απο μονοι μας πολυ γρηγορα θα βρεθουν ατομα να το καταλαβουν,και να το καταστρεψουν.

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ΠΑΡΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΡΑΨΕΙς ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΝ ΘΕς ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ
> ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΨΥΧΟΠΑΘΕΙΑΣ! ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ...





http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4756#pid113434

σελιδα 5 ........

----------


## anwnimi

Ομολογώ παιδιά πως δεν έχω διαβάσει όσα έχει πει μιας και οι σελίδες είναι πάρα πολλές. Μόνο το πρώτο είχε πέσει στην αντίληψή μου, το \"ψυχοπαθής\" και φυσικά με είχε ενοχλήσει πάρα πολύ, ειδικά όταν γράφεται απο κάποιον που διατείνεται ότι είναι ψυχολόγος.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είπα σε κανέναν να μην εκφράσει τη δυσαρέσκειά του και την αγανάκτισή του μπροστά σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Και πολύ καλά κάνατε...Και από ότι είδα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα το είχε πάρει πίσω χάρη σε όσους αντέδρασαν.

Νομίζω ότι η nature αναφέρεται στον τρόπο με τον οποίο συνεχίζει μια άσχημη επιθεση στο πρόσωπό του, σε άσχετα θέματα, όπου απλά λέει τη γνώμη του, μπορεί και λάθος κατά την πλειοψηφία, χωρίς να προσβάλλει κανέναν.
Ένα ειναι το σίγουρο. Ότι όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά φανερώνει (δεν κρύβει) σοβαρά εσωτερικά θέματα και έτσι δε βοηθάμε κανέναν. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αδιαφορήσει σε ποστ που δεν προσβάλλουν κανέναν. Σε ποστ που υπάρχουν απειλές και προσβολές, εννοείται ότι δεν πρέπει ούτε κατά διάνοια να αδιαφορήσουμε...

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ομολογώ παιδιά πως δεν έχω διαβάσει όσα έχει πει μιας και οι σελίδες είναι πάρα πολλές. Μόνο το πρώτο είχε πέσει στην αντίληψή μου, το \"ψυχοπαθής\" και φυσικά με είχε ενοχλήσει πάρα πολύ, ειδικά όταν γράφεται απο κάποιον που διατείνεται ότι είναι ψυχολόγος.
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είπα σε κανέναν να μην εκφράσει τη δυσαρέσκειά του και την αγανάκτισή του μπροστά σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Και πολύ καλά κάνατε...Και από ότι είδα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα το είχε πάρει πίσω χάρη σε όσους αντέδρασαν.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η nature αναφέρεται στον τρόπο με τον οποίο συνεχίζει μια άσχημη επιθεση στο πρόσωπό του, σε άσχετα θέματα, όπου απλά λέει τη γνώμη του, μπορεί και λάθος κατά την πλειοψηφία, χωρίς να προσβάλλει κανέναν.
> Ένα ειναι το σίγουρο. Ότι όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά φανερώνει (δεν κρύβει) σοβαρά εσωτερικά θέματα και έτσι δε βοηθάμε κανέναν. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αδιαφορήσει σε ποστ που δεν προσβάλλουν κανέναν. Σε ποστ που υπάρχουν απειλές και προσβολές, εννοείται ότι δεν πρέπει ούτε κατά διάνοια να αδιαφορήσουμε...




και αυτο εγινε ανωνυνη...

αν ριξεις μια ματια στο θεμα \" αμβλωση\" στο οποιο εγω ξεκινησα να του επιτιθομαι, στην αρχη ημουν μια χαρα και τον αφησα να πει την γνωμη του.

Οταν ομως προτεινε στην κοπελα που ανοιξε το θεμα να μην ακουει τις βλακειες που της λεμε και οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα παρα μονο μια επεμβασουλα και οτι αυτες που εχουν μετα ψυχολογικο προβλημα απλα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται....εε συγνωμη αλλα δεν αντεξα και φυσικα του επιτεθηκα. Γιατι εγω προσωπικα προσβληθηκα.

καπως εγινε σε ολα τα θεματα και ποστ...

----------


## anwnimi

Δεν το διάβασα xika αλλά θα το κάνω, όπως και με τα υπόλοιπα που λέτε πως έχει πει.

Διαφορετική γνώμη μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας και μπορούμε να αντιπαραβάλλουμε τα επιχειρήματά μας. Αν ενοχλήθηκες και για τον τρόπο που εκφράζει τη γνώμη του πολύ καλά έκανες και αντέδρασες. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε άλλα θέματα που απλά λέει τη γνώμη του και συνεχίζουν να τον προσβάλλουν. Βέβαια αναρρωτιέμαι μήπως αυτό του δινει περαιτέρω τροφή και διάθεση να προκαλεί, άσχετα αν τον ενοχλεί, και αυτοί που τον προσβάλλουν το διασκεδάζουν, χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία ουσία και νόημα. 
Θα επανέλθω.

----------


## xika

να τα διαβασεις ανωνυμη. δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα που να του εχει επιτεθει καποιος χωρις λογο. Κιαν εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο σιγουρα ειναι απο τις προκλησεις που εχουμε δεχτει και τις προσβολες.

και στο κατω κατω, απ\'οτι φαινεται ο τυπος γουσταρει αυτην την αναστατωση που φερνει ( και μαλλον αυτος ηταν ο σκοπος του ) αφου απολογειται ως Σηφης και επειτα ως Ψυχολογος για το κυκνειο ασμα του.

Και φυσικα δινει αυτες τις δυο διαφορετικες απολογιες γιατι η μια οπως λεει απευθυνεται στους ψυχικα ασθενεις οπως λεει καθως μας περναει για χαζους ( αυτο το εχει πει σε αλλο ποστ ).

Τελος παντως, ο καθε ενας μπορει να εχει τη γνωμη του σε αυτο το θεμα , αν καλως ειχαμε αυτη τη σταση ή οχι.

Προσωπικα δεν εχω τυψεις ή ενοχες ή κατι παρομοιο γιατι θεωρω οτι ολα αυτα που εκανε ηταν εσκεμμενα με σκοπο να ταραξει το φορουμ και μαλιστα με προσβλητικο τροπο. και το καταφερε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ANΩNYMH KAI WEIRD EIΣTE ΠOΛY EΞYΠNEΣ KOΠEΛEΣ ΓIA NA ΠAIZETE TO ΠAIXNIΔI TOY ONOYΦPIOY-ΣHΦH. 
ΓIA MIA AKOMA ΦOPA MΠHKE, EΓPAΨE TIΣ AEPOΛOΓIEΣ, AΠEIΛHΣE OΛO TON KOΣMO TOY ΦOPOYM KAI EΦYΓE MEXPI NA ΞANAPΘEI ME KANENA ΓYNAIKEIO ONOMA ΠOY EINAI ΠIO ΠIAΣAPIKO OΠΩΣ EIXE KANEI ΠPOΣΦATA KAI EIXE ANAΣTATΩΣEI OΛO TO ΦOPOYM

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Νature με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνη.
> Αλήθεια, τι χώρος ψυχολογικής στήριξης είμαστε αν συμπεριφερόμαστε έτσι όταν κάποιος μας ενοχλεί; Όταν αυτός ο κάποιος μπορεί να έχει κι εκείνος τα δικά του θέματα;
> 
> Είναι προτιμότερη, ωφελιμότερη για όλες τις πλευρές και πιο ανθρώπινη η έκφραση δυσαρέσκειας με επιχειρήματα και γιατί όχι με διάθεση βοήθειας, ή η εν τέλει η αδιαφορία όταν υπάρχει αδυναμία επικοινωνιακής επαφής από το bullying.
> 
> Το bullying δείχνει διάθεση εκτόνωσης του θυμού μας που δεν εκδηλώθηκε στη σωστή κατεύθυνση ή προσπάθεια κάλυψης δικής μας ανασφάλειας με τον άσχημο και ευτελή υποβιβασμό του άλλου.


Ανώνυμη, εύστοχες και ήρεμες όπως πάντα οι παρατηρήσεις σου….. Σε 3 αράδες τα λες όλα, χωρίς να προσβάλεις και χωρίς ένταση.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δυστυχώς διαβάζοντας το θέμα «διαχωρισμός κράτους-εκκλησίας», θυμήθηκα το άσμα:
> Σαν να μην πέεεερασε μια μέραααααα.
> 
> ...


καταρχήν κρίνο συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω στο θέμα που άνοιξες......

τώρα nature όταν θα παραθέσεις τα ποστς που αναφέρεις μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις και αυτά του πανου καθώς και τα δικά σου όταν επανηλειμένως με κακόβουλο τρόπο με κατηγορούσατε για τα χίλια μύρια άνευ λόγου και αιτίας....
έτσι βρε αδερφέ για τον αναγνώστη για να μην κουράζεται να ψάχνει αλλά και για να βγάλει σωστά συμπεράσματα που θα τον βοηθήσουν να διακρίνει ποιος και γιατί δημιούργησε ¨ομάδα¨όπως εσύ την αναφέρεις....
δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτα να δημιουργήσω διάλογο μαζί σου εγώ έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά μου....απλά παρενέβην έτσι απλά για να μην γίνονται μισές δουλειές.....

----------


## nature

Σάββα, δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
βλέπεις γύρω γύρω αλλά όχι στο κέντρο. 
Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι το κάνεις συχνά.
Φαντάζομαι δεν θέλεις να ανοίξουμε τώρα αυτή τη κουβέντα μιας και έχεις αποχωρήσει και μπαίνεις επιλεκτικά όπως λες. Δεν επιθυμώ άλλωστε να είμαι εγώ αυτή που θα σε προκαλέσω να φανείς ανακόλουθος με τις επιλογές σου, τσιγκλώντας σε και παρασύροντάς σε σε ενδιαφέρουσες ίσως για σένα συζητήσεις.

Ολα αυτά που λες θα μπορούσα να τα συζητήσω μαζί σου επί μακρόν αν και αμφιβάλω αν θα καταλαβαινόμασταν γιατι όπως σου έχω πει από παλιά πιστεύω ότι μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα. 

Ομως τώρα αγαπητέ Σάββα, αυτό που ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ είναι να καταδικάσουμε την άνανδρη ομαδική επίθεση που υπέστη ο κρίνος. 

Είναι η πολλοστή φορά που έρχεσαι μετά από ένα βομβαρδισμό και προσφέρεις μια χαωτική τοποθέτηση.
Το ίδιο έκανες και μετά τον χυδαίο υβρισμό μου. 
Δεν σκέφτηκες να πεις μια κουβέντα, ούτε συμπαράστασης στο άτομό μου, αλλά ούτε να καταδικάσεις τον υβρισμό.

Αν όλοι κάνουν τέτοιες χαωτικές τοποθετήσεις τότε η χυδαιότητα θα πολλαπλασιάζεται πλέον άναρχα.

----------


## nature

Λίτσα τι είναι αυτά που λες? 
Πότε σε κατηγόρησα?
Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι παλιά σε κάτι διαφωνίες με τον κρίνο περί θρησκείας σε υποστήριζα με την έννοια δηλαδή ότι έλεγα δικαίωμα του καθενός να πιστεύει ό, τι θέλει.

Τώρα με το θέμα ιατρικό λάθος που έβαλες, πάλι σου είπα 2-3 φορές τη γνώμη μου ή το ενδιαφέρον μου όπως μπορούσα. Είχες άλλωστε τόσο μεγάλη συμμετοχή από άτομα που επέμεναν ότι γνωρίζουν πολλά που δεν ήθελα να επιμείνω παρόλο που έχω αρκετές σχετικές γνώσεις.

Πότε σε κατηγόρησα?
Είσαι ευπρόσδεκτη να μου πεις και να σου απαντήσω.

Τώρα επι του προκειμένου. 

Θίγεις ένα πολύ- πολύ σημαντικό θέμα.
Θα με ενδιέφερε να το συζητήσω με όλα τα μέλη αλλά είναι για γερά, πολύ γερά νεύρα.
Ας πουμε ότι δεν είναι παραξήγηση μεταξύ μας, αλλά πράγματι εγώ είμαι όπως λες ένας κακόβουλος άνθρωπος που σε έχω επανειλημμένα κατηγορήσει για χίλια μύρια όπως λες. 

Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ζητώ να καταδικάσουμε την ομαδική επίθεση που δέχτηκε ένα μέλος. 
αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τη σχέση τη δική μας? Δηλαδή αν με συμπαθείς θα καταδικάσεις την ομαδική επίθεση αλλά αν δεν με συμπαθείς θα ταχθείς ακόμα και υπερ? Δεν νομίζεις λίτσα ότι έτσι βάζουμε παραμορφωτικούς φακούς στην αλήθεια?

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Σάββα, δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
> βλέπεις γύρω γύρω αλλά όχι στο κέντρο. 
> Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι το κάνεις συχνά.
> Φαντάζομαι δεν θέλεις να ανοίξουμε τώρα αυτή τη κουβέντα μιας και έχεις αποχωρήσει και μπαίνεις επιλεκτικά όπως λες. Δεν επιθυμώ άλλωστε να είμαι εγώ αυτή που θα σε προκαλέσω να φανείς ανακόλουθος με τις επιλογές σου, τσιγκλώντας σε και παρασύροντάς σε σε ενδιαφέρουσες ίσως για σένα συζητήσεις.
> 
> Ολα αυτά που λες θα μπορούσα να τα συζητήσω μαζί σου επί μακρόν αν και αμφιβάλω αν θα καταλαβαινόμασταν γιατι όπως σου έχω πει από παλιά πιστεύω ότι μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα. 
> 
> Ομως τώρα αγαπητέ Σάββα, αυτό που ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ είναι να καταδικάσουμε την άνανδρη ομαδική επίθεση που υπέστη ο κρίνος. 
> ...


Αγαπητή μου nature,
1. Στο θέμα του κρίνου , τοποθετήθηκα χθες...Θεωρώ άκυρο να επανατοποθετηθώ - ό,τι είχα να πω το είπα. Στο κάτω κάτω με κάλυψε ο ΝίκοςD με τη τοποθέτηση του...
Ξέρεις, έχω γνωρίσει τον κρίνο κατ\' ιδίαν και δεν νομίζω πως έχει την ανάγκη της συμπαράστασης μου. Ξέρει, πως αυτά που είπα χτες, είναι βασισμένα πάνω στα δεδομένα του όσα συζητήσαμε και δεν νομίζω πως θα συνέβαλα στο να ψάχνω για ενόχους..

Αν θέλεις, η λογική μου αυτή τη στιγμή μου υποδεικνύει να μην επιδοθώ σε κυνήγι μαγισσών και να συμβάλλω στην αποφόρτιση του κλίματος. Φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο επιθυμείς και εσύ ... (?)

2. Στο θέμα της υβριστικής επίθεσης προς το πρόσωπο σου κι αναφορικά με τη δική μου στάση, να σου υπενθυμίσω πως τότε είχα αποχωρήσει από την κοινότητα και δεν μπορούσα να έχω την ίδια αντίληψη του τι συνέβαινε. Όταν εκ των υστέρων διάβασα το επίμαχο θρέντ, το κείμενο είχε διαγραφεί. Τι να έκανα ? Να δήλωνα συμπαράσταση στο πρόσωπο σου, αγνοώντας το τι είχε διαμειφθεί ? 
Ξέρεις, από τη στιγμή που βρέθηκες να συντηρείς εντάσεις από κάποιο σημείο κι έπειτα, όταν σε ρωτούσαν \"εκεί γιατί δεν παίρνεις θέση ?\", απαντούσες πως δεν είχες προλάβει να διαβάσεις όλα τα θρέντ...
Πως περιμένεις να πάρω εγώ θέση σε κάτι που αγνοώ ?

3. Η τοποθέτηση μου μπορεί να είναι χαοτική κατά την άποψη σου - εγώ τη θεωρώ πέρα για πέρα συγκροτημένη...
Σε κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνεις, πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου το επεξηγήσω, αν και θεωρώ πως τα ελληνικά σου είναι επαρκέστατα....
Την δική σου τοποθέτηση δεν είδα ποτέ στον ψυχοκαννιβαλισμό του πάνου, την απειλητολογία και το χαφιεδιλίκι...
Ας είναι και χαοτική, δεν με πειράζει....


Υ.Γ. Δεν με τσιγκλάς καθόλου...

----------


## RainAndWind

Ο Πάνος δεν εισέπραξε παρά μόνο αυτό που εξέπεμπε.Και το ίδιο γίνεται με όλους μας.Τα άλλα είναι σάλτσες.

Προσπαθώντας να ρίξετε ενοχές σε κάποιους που δρουν με υγιή τρόπο όταν εισπράττουν επιθετικότητα,υιοθετώντας αμυντική και κριτική στάση απέναντι σε εγωκεντρικές συμπεριφορές,είναι σαν να μας λέτε πως εκεί έξω,πρέπει να καταπίνουμε πράγματα που μας χαλάνε,εις όφελος της εκτόνωσης κάποιων πάνω μας.Άδικα σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας.

Όπως εκεί έξω κάποιος που σου πατάει τον κάλο δεν του λες \"ευχαριστώ,νά\'σαι καλά,εκτονώσου κι άλλο,μην παίρνεις το πόδι σου,γιατί έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία η εκτόνωσή σου από τον πόνο του ποδιού μου\",έτσι και στο forum.Θα βάλεις την δική σου αυτοπροστασία πάνω από τη δική του.Είστε το λιγότερο ανειλικρινείς,το περισσότερο εκτός πραγματικότητας.

Επιθυμείτε τον \"εναγκαλισμό\" του τραμπουκισμού πάνω σε ανθρωπιστική βάση,από όσους πασχίζουν να ξεφύγουν από ένα σωρό τραμπουκισμούς που υφίστανται ήδη στη ζωή τους.
Και το κάνετε θέτοντας ψευτοδιλήμματα ενοχοποίησης των υγιών αντιδράσεων.Well,well...Get real.
Eδώ μπαίνουν άτομα που αναζητούν την ισορροπία.Αν εσείς έχετε αναλάβει το θεάρεστο έργο να τους μπλοκάρετε την υγιή αντίδραση της προάσπισης της ισορροπίας τους,τότε συνεχίστε.

Προσωπικά κουνάω το μαντήλι σε κάθε Πάνο δίχως ίχνος ενοχών.Βye bye.Θα δεχτώ μόνο όποιον ζητάει βοήθεια έχοντας σεβασμό σε αυτούς που επίσης την χρειάζονται.Εκτός αν πιστεύετε πως κάποιος στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά σε ένα forum ψυχολογίας,και δεν θα βρει αλλού καμία πηγή βοήθειας εφόσον την επιθυμεί πραγματικά.Οπότε καταδικάζεται.Κάνετε λάθος.Ο Πάνος θα βρει άλλους χώρους να εκτονωθεί,γιατί δεν θέλει να βοηθηθεί προς το παρόν.Θέλει να λάμψει.Όταν καταλάβει πως η λάμψη δεν είναι χρυσός,ούτε η επίλυση των θεμάτων του,τότε θα έχει νόημα η παροχή υποστήριξης.Δίνατε υποστήριξη σε εκτόνωση,δεν τον παρακινούσατε να συνειδητοποιήσει τις ανάγκες του.Και με την αδυναμία αξιολόγησης της κατάστασης,κάνατε ένα ολόκληρο forum να γίνεται απωθητικό προς όσους ήδη είχαν φτάσει στη συνειδητοποίηση των αναγκών τους,έναντι κάποιου μέλους που το στάδιο της αυτογνωσίας του δεν του επέτρεπε να το κάνει.

Δεν είναι θέμα αρχών και αξιών ηθικών που κατέχετε μία ανώτερη βαθμίδα τους,αποτελούσε δική σας αδυναμία αξιολόγησης των δεδομένων.Κανένα μέσο και καμία υποστηρικτική διαδικασία δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην ωρίμανση της συνειδητοποίησης του προβλήματος,όσο αυτό αποτελεί για κάποιον εναλλακτική λύση αποσυμπίεσης.Η ίδια η αποσυμπίεση και αποφόρτιση στιγμιαία,όσο από το περιβάλλον υποστηρίζεται,τόσο υιοθετείται από τον πάσχοντα ως η ιδανική επιλογή,φέρνοντάς τον μακρύτερα από το στόχο,που είναι η επιλογή της-επώδυνης-διαδρομής προς την αυτογνωσία.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω την αδυναμία αντιμετώπισης του προφανούς.
> Αντιλαμβάνομαι και δέχομαι την ανικανότητα. 
> ...


Εσυ μιλας για ανθρωποφαγια και μας κανεις κατηχηση;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ο Πάνος δεν εισέπραξε παρά μόνο αυτό που εξέπεμπε.Και το ίδιο γίνεται με όλους μας.Τα άλλα είναι σάλτσες.
> 
> 
> θεωρεις οτι ετσι ακριβως ειναι η ζωη?
> να εισπρατεις οτι εκμπεμπεις?
> 
> 
> Κατ\' εμε, μακαρι υπηρχε αυτη η ισορροπια.... αλλα δεν.....
> ...

----------


## sabb

Δημήτρη, διάβασα τις θέσεις σου σχετικά με το πόστ που απηύθυνες προς το μέλος rain&amp;wind, κι έχω την εντύπωση πως κάπου πάμε να χάσουμε τη μπάλα...

Ξέρεις, εγώ όταν δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι, προσπαθώ με κάποιο τρόπο - πες τον μαγικό αν θέλεις - να γίνομαι για κάποια στιγμή ο άλλος...Έστω και για δευτερόλεπτα...

Είμαι λοιπόν ο χρήστης sabb που έχω τα μύρια προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας, ακολουθώ μια χ φαρμακευτική αγωγή, προσπαθώ να απεγκλωβιστώ από τις δικές μου παγίδες και παρακολουθώντας αυτό το θρέντ και ποστάρω θέλοντας να συμμετάσχω, αντιμετωπίζω την χλεύη του - κατά δική του δήλωση - ψυχολόγου χρήστη πάνου 12345, την λοιδωρία, τον εξευτελισμό, την απαξίωση, με αποκαλεί χαπάκια, ψυχασθενή, άρρωστο...
Εγώ, ο χρήστης sabb, είμαι ένας ευάλωτος άνθρωπος....
Είμαι μια ευαίθητη προσωπικότητα που μπορεί να μην αντέχει μια τέτοιου είδους αντιμετώπιση..
Λουφάζω...
Μπαίνω στο καβούκι μου...
Χάνω την όποια αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση διέθετα...
Ο \"ψυχολόγος\", ο αφ\' υψηλού κι από θέση ισχύος αντίλογος, με κατετρόπωσε...
Με διέλυσε ψυχικά...
Μ\' έστειλε για βρούβες...

Είμαι ο αδύνατος κι επιζητώ συμπαράσταση, βοήθεια, λίγη ευθυκρισία, την αλληλεγγύη των διαδικτυακών συνανθρώπων μου...Κι αντί γι\' αυτό, μου ξεριζώνει την ψυχή και με βουβαίνει ακόμη παραπάνω - εντελώς μα παντελώς - η προσπάθεια του κρίνου ή της nature (γιατί δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες μέλη που να συμφωνούν μαζί τους...), η ανάγκη για προάσπιση του πάνου12345 να συνεχίσει να κάνει αυτά που έκανε...

Η βοήθεια που μου προσφέρουν κάποια άλλα μέλη, βαφτίζεται ανθρωποφαγία, καννιβαλισμός, ομαδική επίθεση, bullying..

(Άσχετα σχετικό ....
Bullying vs Troll ? να ένα θρέντ που μπορεί να κάνει αχταρμά το φόρουμ...)


Είμαι ο χρήστης sabb και προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα κουρέλια της ψυχής μου κι αντί να παίρνω βοήθεια, δέχομαι από κάποιους ένα ακόμα ράπισμα κι εκεί που πέφτω , δεν έχω πια τη δύναμη να ξανασηκωθώ...

Φίλε μου Δημήτρη - άσχετα με την πρωτοβουλία σου να επισκεφθείς τον κιπ και να δώσεις εμπράγματα και διά ζώσης τη στήριξη σου , πράγμα που επαίνεσα και σε χειροκροτώ γι\' αυτό - δεν είδα ν\' απλώνεις το χέρι σου προς το μέλος sabb και τον κάθε sabb που η ψυχή του έγινε βορά στις ορέξεις του κάθε πάνου....
Γίνε έστω για δευτερόλεπτα ο ευάλωτος ψυχικά χρήστης και ίσως αναθεωρήσεις τις απόψεις σου με το τι εστί ομαδική επίθεση - που εγώ ωστόσο αποκαλώ ομαδική αμυντική στάση....

Υ.Γ. Προσπάθησα να μπω κάποιες φορές στη θέση του πάνου...

Δεν μπόρεσα.....

----------


## krino

για το πρωτο κομματι που σχολιαζεις,
οταν μπηκα πρωτη φορα στο φορουμ ημουν εντελως ασχετως απο ολα αυτα που συζηταμε σημερα.
Το πρωτο καιρο, καθομουν μονο και ακουγα σποραδικα βεβαια, αλλα δεν εγραφα.
Και τι να εγραφα? αφου δεν ηξερα γιατι πραγμα μιλουσαν οι αλλοι.

Ομως εμαθα σε ησυχους καιρους πως δουλευει το φορουμ και πως μπορει να κινηθει σε ικανοποιητικους ρυθμους.
Ετσι εμαθα - ετσι πραττω.
Αν εμαθα λαθος, πραττω λαθος.
Μην περιμενεις σημερα μετα απο τοσα χρονια να αλλαξω, απλα δεν μπορω.
Ισως το εμαθα στραβα, για αυτο δεν βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια. Ομως ετσι εγινε.






> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Φίλε μου Δημήτρη - άσχετα με την πρωτοβουλία σου να επισκεφθείς τον κιπ και να δώσεις εμπράγματα και διά ζώσης τη στήριξη σου , πράγμα που επαίνεσα και σε χειροκροτώ γι\' αυτό - δεν είδα ν\' απλώνεις το χέρι σου προς το μέλος sabb και τον κάθε sabb που η ψυχή του έγινε βορά στις ορέξεις του κάθε πάνου....
> Γίνε έστω για δευτερόλεπτα ο ευάλωτος ψυχικά χρήστης και ίσως αναθεωρήσεις τις απόψεις σου με το τι εστί ομαδική επίθεση - που εγώ ωστόσο αποκαλώ ομαδική αμυντική στάση....
> 
> Υ.Γ. Προσπάθησα να μπω κάποιες φορές στη θέση του πάνου...
> 
> Δεν μπόρεσα.....



για το τελευταιο σου κομματι, που αφησα στο quote,
το χερι μου εκει που χρειαστηκε το απλωσα, μην αμφιβαλλεις για αυτο.
Εκει που ειδα οτι ο χρηστης sabb ειχε προβλημα απο τον πανο, εβαλα παγο στον πανο.
Τωρα αν θεωρεις οτι δεν ειπα στο πανο, γιατι μιλας ετσι στη ρεμεντυ, οχι δεν το εκανα.
Θεωρεις οτι ειχε αναγκη η ρεμεντυ να το κανω?




Κανενας μας δεν θα μπορουσε να μπει στη θεση του πανου.
Ισως ουτε ο ιδιος.....

----------


## Empneustns

αντε κρινο,κανε και κανα διαλειμα,εκλεισες 12 ωρο ;) ακομη λιγο και θα ονομαστει εμμονη,ασε να μιλησει και κανενας αλλος.ετσι και αλλιως μονος σου μιλας μονος σου τα ακους...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αντε κρινο,κανε και κανα διαλειμα,εκλεισες 12 ωρο ;) ακομη λιγο και θα ονομαστει εμμονη,ασε να μιλησει και κανενας αλλος.ετσι και αλλιως μονος σου μιλας μονος σου τα ακους...



σορρυ μωρε αλλα ξερεις,
μεχρι τις 8 το βραδυ αυτο το σεναριο θα παιζει.....
για το να μιλησω αλλος, περιμενω εσενα πως και πως ;)

Υγ....... μου ελειψες ε?

----------


## Empneustns

ειμαι σιγουρος πως εσυ δεν εχεις κατι καλυτερο να κανεις,εγω θα δουμε :)

----------


## krino

οντως ετσι ειναι,
για σενα ελπιζω ολα τα καλα

:)

----------


## Empneustns

αρχισαμε και τα καλοπιασματααααααα

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Σάββα, δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
> βλέπεις γύρω γύρω αλλά όχι στο κέντρο. 
> Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι το κάνεις συχνά.
> ...


Είχα σκοπό να σου απαντήσω αργότερα γιατί έχω πολλή δουλειά, αλλά μετα από το πρόσφατο ποστ δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ.

1. έχεις δίκιο ότι ο κρίνο δεν έχει ανάγκη τη συμπαράστασή μου. φυσικά είναι ικανότατος να απαντάει μόνος του. Ομως Σάββα συμπαρίσταμαι όχι γιατί δεν είναι ικανός. Συμπαρίσταμαι γιατί έτσι μου βγαίνει και έτσι βλέπω το σωστό.

2. Είπες ότι στο θέμα του κρίνου τοποθετήθηκες. 
Ετσι μου απάντησες όταν σου είπα ότι ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ να καταδικάσουμε την ομαδική επίθεση. 
Αγαπητέ Σάββα, έψαξα στο θρεντ όπου έγινε η ομαδική επίθεση στο φίλο σου και δεν είδα να τοποθετείσαι. Κάτι γράφεις ότι απογοητεύτηκες από τη σχέση των 2 αντρών (κρίνου και Κηπ) ότι σου γκρέμισαν τα όνειρα περίπου και καταλήγεις απευθυνόμενος και στους 2: Κρίνο και Κηπ προσγειωθείτε...κάτι τέτοιο. Σαν βαριεστημένος μπαμπάς που γύρισε από τη δουλειά και βρήκε τα παιδιά του να τσακώνονται. Και βαριέται να πάρει θέση. 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ Σάββα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΑΛΙΑ!!! 
Είναι λάθος να βάζεις στο μπλέντερ και να εξισώνεις την ευθύνη του κρίνο με την ευθύνη του Κήπ στα χτεσινά επεισόδια!!!! Ο κρίνο δεν έκανε ομαδική επίθεση, ΥΠΕΣΤΗ ομαδική επίθεση! Τώρα είναι η σειρά μου να απογοητευτώ γιατί περίμενα από σένα μια πιο εύστοχη και συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση που να καταδικάζει ευθέως την ομαδική επιθεση. Πόσο μάλλον επειδή δεν έχεις δώσει ποτέ αφορμή για ασχήμιες και έχεις την εκτίμηση αρκετών μελών ξέρεις η γνώμη σου θα είχε μια θετική απήχηση. Γιαυτό σου είπα ότι μπαίνεις που μπαίνεις επιλεκτικά, μη φέρνεις και χαοτικές τοποθετήσεις και μπερδεύεις το ήδη μπερδεμένο πλήθος.

3. Ως προς τη στάση σου στην υβριστική επίθεση που δέχτηκα, εδώ στο παρόν θρεντ στη σελ 35, νομίζω βούϊξε ο τόπος. Πολύς κόσμος το συζήτησε και αναφέρθηκε σε πολλά θρεντς. Δεν είσαι χαζός και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι για να διαγραφεί το κατάπτυστο κείμενο πρέπει να ήταν πραγματικά κατάπτυστο. Ομως αρκείσαι να πεις ότι δεν το διάβασες και να μη πάρεις θέση και το καταδικάσεις. Εσύ που έσκασες και το θυμάσαι ακόμα όταν σε είπαν \"ύαινα και ποταπό\". Αυτά Σάββα είναι Γαλλικά μπροστά ΄σ\' αυτά που μου είπαν εδώ. Αλλά εσύ δεν είδες, δεν άκουσες. Και καλά να δεχτώ ότι δεν είδες δεν άκουσες. Είδες διάφορα μέλη από αυτά που έκαναν ομαδική επίθεση στον Π. να χασκογελάνε με το άτομό μου μετά τον υβρισμό μου (που όπως είπαμε δεν είδες ?). Ούτε τότε είχες κάτι να δηλώσεις?

Γιαυτό καταλήγω. 
Οταν πέφτουν βόμβες εσύ σφυράς κλέφτικά.
Και μπαίνεις επιλεκτικά αλλά απαντάς χαοτικά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αρχισαμε και τα καλοπιασματααααααα



ρε σου μιλαω καλα δεν θες,
σου μιλαω ασχημα παλι δεν θες.

ε τι θες?
λεμοναδα απο πορτοκαλια??


:P

----------


## Empneustns

σε κραταω σε εγρηγορση ...

----------


## krino

εισαι πολυ καλος,
πες τωρα και αυτα που σου αρεσει συχνα να λες....

----------


## Empneustns

το μονο που θα πω ειναι μια συμβουλη,τα quotations που κουβαλας σε καθε μυνημα σου ειναι προτροπες απο ατομα που σε αγαπαν.μη τα παπαγαλιζεις μοναχα,ψαξε και το νοημα τους :)

----------


## krino

η αγαπη τους ειναι η καλυτερη απο ολες τις παπαγαλιες.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Είχα σκοπό να σου απαντήσω αργότερα γιατί έχω πολλή δουλειά, αλλά μετα από το πρόσφατο ποστ δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ.
> 
> 1. έχεις δίκιο ότι ο κρίνο δεν έχει ανάγκη τη συμπαράστασή μου. φυσικά είναι ικανότατος να απαντάει μόνος του. Ομως Σάββα συμπαρίσταμαι όχι γιατί δεν είναι ικανός. Συμπαρίσταμαι γιατί έτσι μου βγαίνει και έτσι βλέπω το σωστό.
> 
> 2. Είπες ότι στο θέμα του κρίνου τοποθετήθηκες. 
> Ετσι μου απάντησες όταν σου είπα ότι ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ να καταδικάσουμε την ομαδική επίθεση. 
> Αγαπητέ Σάββα, έψαξα στο θρεντ όπου έγινε η ομαδική επίθεση στο φίλο σου και δεν είδα να τοποθετείσαι. Κάτι γράφεις ότι απογοητεύτηκες από τη σχέση των 2 αντρών (κρίνου και Κηπ) ότι σου γκρέμισαν τα όνειρα περίπου και καταλήγεις απευθυνόμενος και στους 2: Κρίνο και Κηπ προσγειωθείτε...κάτι τέτοιο. Σαν βαριεστημένος μπαμπάς που γύρισε από τη δουλειά και βρήκε τα παιδιά του να τσακώνονται. Και βαριέται να πάρει θέση. 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ Σάββα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΑΛΙΑ!!! 
> ...


Αγαπητή μου φιλτάτη nature,
1. Θεωρώ άσκοπο να επεκταθώ στο αν και κατά πόσο πρέπει ή όχι να συμπαρασταθώ στον κρίνο. 
2. Η χτεσινή μου τοποθέτηση αγκαλιάζει δυο ανθρώπους που συναντήθηκαν δια ζώσης κι είχε σαν στόχο να γεφυρώσει το χάσμα που δημιουργήθηκε μεταξύ τους, μέσα από τις εντάσεις ενός εικονικού κόσμου... Μπορεί να μη σου βγαίνει η πράξη μου σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου δεδομένα, αλλά με τα δικά μου ήταν αυτή που όφειλα να κάνω - επαναλαμβάνω δική μου κρίση.
Εσύ πάλι μπορεί να θέλεις να με σύρεις δίκην μονομάχου σε αρένες για να εκτονώνεσαι, αλλά ούτε σάκος του μποξ είμαι ούτε γάντια πυγμάχου φοράω...

Όσο για το χαρακτηρισμό που μου αποδίδεις, πως φέρομαι σαν τον βαριεστημένο μπαμπά που γυρνά στο σπίτι κλπ - που εσύ μπορεί να θεωρείς ξανθοπουλισμό αλλά εγώ όχι - σε πληροφορώ πως λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας περισσότερο κι όχι τόσο λόγω ηλικίας, κοιτάζω να μπαίνω ανάμεσα σε μια διαμάχη προσπαθώντας να εξισσοροπώ κι όχι να μπαλαντζάρω υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου... Αυτό συμβαίνει αν θέλεις, γιατί πιστεύω πως είναι καλύτερα σε έναν τρίτο να μην αποδίδει ευθύνες σε κανέναν από τους δύο , αλλά να προσπαθήσει να τους δώσει τη σπίθα της επανεύρεσης και της συμφιλίωσης...

ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΑΧΤΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΙ ΗΠΙΑΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΜΑΖΙ...

Εσύ μπορεί να ήθελες να γρονθοκοπήσεις τον κιπ, εγώ θέλησα να βρω κάποιες εκφράσεις που θα τους έφερναν πιο κοντά....

Και τα δύο μέρη μου απάντησαν με κατευναστικό τρόπο και μου έδωσαν την ελπίδα πως ίσως στο μέλλον, μπορέσουν να βρουν ένα κοινό πεδίο συνεννόησης...

Ο πόλεμος που θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις δεν θα με βρει στις επάλξεις, λυπάμαι...Προτιμώ ένα άλλο τρόπο για να περνάω τη σκέψη μου...

3. Τελικά, είναι αλήθεια...
Πιστεύεις πως είσαι ο ομφαλός του κόσμου, κάτι σαν τους Δελφούς ας πούμε...
Θεωρείς πως δεν είχα να κάνω τίποτε άλλο στη ζωή μου από το να παρακολουθώ πότε και με ποιον εμπλέκεσαι σε διαμάχες ?
Ποιον βρίζεις και ποιος σε βρίζει ?
Μου αποδίδεις ανοίκεια στάση σε μια εποχή που ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΣΕ ούτε για ένα λεπτό τη μέρα το φόρουμ ? Ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να ψάξω να βρω το υβριστικό κείμενο ? Εκ των υστέρων ?

Κι αφού με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο μου έπεφτε εξ ουρανού ή από τα αρχεία του Νίκου όπου έχω καθημερινή πρόσβαση, θα έπρεπε να βγάλω το σπαθί από το θηκάρι και να αλαλλάζω ?

Λάθος αγαπητή μου...
Σε όσα πάνω μέχρι σήμερα αποτύπωσα τις ιδέες και απόψεις μου, ήταν scripta manent και όχι scripta fugit....

Αν και όποτε πέσει στην αντίληψη μου υβριστική επίθεση εναντίον σου, να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα είμαι από την πλευρά σου....

Υ.Γ. το \"ποταπός και ύαινα\" ίσως να μη σου λένε κάτι σαν βρισιά...Για μένα είναι χειρότερες από το να με πει κάποιος μαλάκα.. Είναι θέμα αντίληψης και τίποτε άλλο...

Τα σέβη μου...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ η ίδια nature, ο Sabb δεν είναι χαζός. Καταλαβαίνει, τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και όσοι δεν είναι ταγμένοι σε κάποιο κόλλημα, ότι δεν υπάρχει ομάδα, δεν έχει μαζευτεί κανένας να οργανώσει κανέναν για να επιτεθούν όλοι σαν ομάδα πουθενά, για αυτό σταματα με την λιωμένη καραμέλα. Το μονο κοινό που έχουν όσοι συμμετέχουν στις εν λόγω συζητήσεις είναι το ότι είναι μέλη του forum και ενοχλούνται από συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αν αυτό τους (μας) κάνει ομάδα δεν βλέπω πουθενά κανέναν λόγο για να εναντιωθεί κανένας εναντίον τους. Άσχετο το ότι δεν απαντάει κανένας σε αυτά που επισημαίνει η \"ομάδα\" που υπονοείς και εσύ προσωπικά στέκεσαι απλά στο ότι τα λένε πολλοί.

----------


## Empneustns

θυμαμαι ειχαμε στο στρατο ενα παλικαρι που δεν εκανε ποτε μπανιο.δεν μπορουσε να κατσει κανενας διπλα του.ολοι παραπονιοταν για αυτο το ατομο.τωρα το να λεμε πως ειναι ομαδα μονο η νατουρ το καταλαβαινει και ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα τον υπαρασπιζοταν κιολας...

----------


## nature

φίλτατέ μου σάββα,
η συμφιλίωση δεν έρχεται με ένα \"πατ, πατ, βρείτε τα\". Αυτό είναι όνειρο απατηλό. Από τη ψυχολογία και τη ψυχανάλυση μέχρι την αρχαία τραγωδία έχουμε μάθει ότι η κάθαρση επιτυγχάνεται με ιδρώτα. 
Τότε μόνον είναι αληθινή. Αυτό το πιστεύω από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου.
Από τη ζωή μας σαν κοινωνικά όντα μαθαίνουμε από παιδιά ότι υπάρχει δίκαιο και άδικο. Υπάρχει επίσης και η συγνώμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Υ.Γ. το \"ποταπός και ύαινα\" ίσως να μη σου λένε κάτι σαν βρισιά...Για μένα είναι χειρότερες από το να με πει κάποιος μαλάκα.. Είναι θέμα αντίληψης και τίποτε άλλο...
> 
> Τα σέβη μου...



ολες οι βρισιες σαββα ειναι ασχημες γιατι στοχο εχουν να σε υποβιβασουν.

Απο κει και περα για να εχουμε ενα κοινο κωδικα συνεννοησης, υπαρχουν βρισιες και βρισιες.

Αν σε πω υαινα φανταζομαι θα στεναχωρηθεις και δεν θα μου ξαναμιλησεις.
Αν σου πω 5-6 πραγματα που ο ποινικος κωδικας δεν το επιτρεπει, θα στεναχωρηθεις εξισου και δεν θα μου ξαναμιλησεις?

Δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεται να γινω πιο αναλυτικος για να γινω κατανοητος....

Εν πασει περιπτωση και εγω βριζω (αν και τελικα το βρισιμο ειναι πολυ υποκειμενικο) αλλα ολα εχουν ενα οριο.
Και αυτο το οριο δεν το βαζω εγω αλλα η νομοθεσια.
Ακομα και σε ενα φορουμ που εισαι ανωνυμος και αγνωστος.


Τεσπα το θεμα ομως ειναι αλλο.
Δεν ειναι ακριβως το τι θα κανω εγω η εσυ και αν θα μιλησω υπερ εσου που σε εβριζαν. (παιζει βεβαια και αυτο ρολο)
Αλλα κυριως δε, οτι καποιος μπορεσε να το κανει εδω μεσα.

Και αυτο δεν ξεμπερδευεται με την σβηστηρα του αντμιν.


Οπως ειχα πει και τοτε,
οταν καποιος βριζει αισθανεται πολυ μαγκας γιατι μειωσε τον αλλον.
Αλλα συνηθως αυτη η μαγκια τελειωνει οταν δεις τον κλητηρα εξω απο το σπιτι σου και σου αμολησει ενα χαρτακι.
Αν προχωρησει η υποθεση,
υπαρχουν δυο επιλογες, 
η ζητας συγνωμη και κλεινει η υποθεση η δεν ζητας και τρως μια καμπανα και αει στο καλο.


Ξερεις η ανωνυμια του πληκτρολογιου πολυ μου την εδινε παντα.
Για αυτο φροντιζω οσο χρησιμοπιω πληκτρολογιο να ειμαι με ακριβεια το ιδιο ακριβως οπως θα ειμασταν αν συζηταγαμε σε μια καφετερια.

Σε οσες συναντησεις εχω παει (δεν εννοω 2-3 ατομων) κανενα δεν ειδα να ειναι προκλητικος, κανενα δεν ειδα να ασχημονει και να παραφερεται.

Αντιθετα εδω μεσα,
οσοι καθονται πισω απο τα πληκτρολογια εχουν αρχισει τα λογυδρια και περισπουδαστο υφος να λενε τα δικα τους....

ε οκ,
λογος πληκτρολογημενος μαγκιτικος, εντελως του κωλου.



Για αυτο ακριβως δεν με απασχολουν οι επιθεσεις που γινονται και τις θεωρω φαιδρες.
Γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι θα ειχαν υπαρξη σε μια συναντηση.



συμπερασμα για τις απειρες γκρινιες....
τσαμπα καιει η λαμπα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ η ίδια nature, ο Sabb δεν είναι χαζός. Καταλαβαίνει, τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και όσοι δεν είναι ταγμένοι σε κάποιο κόλλημα, ότι δεν υπάρχει ομάδα, δεν έχει μαζευτεί κανένας να οργανώσει κανέναν για να επιτεθούν όλοι σαν ομάδα πουθενά, για αυτό σταματα με την λιωμένη καραμέλα. Το μονο κοινό που έχουν όσοι συμμετέχουν στις εν λόγω συζητήσεις είναι το ότι είναι μέλη του forum και ενοχλούνται από συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αν αυτό τους (μας) κάνει ομάδα δεν βλέπω πουθενά κανέναν λόγο για να εναντιωθεί κανένας εναντίον τους. Άσχετο το ότι δεν απαντάει κανένας σε αυτά που επισημαίνει η \"ομάδα\" που υπονοείς και εσύ προσωπικά στέκεσαι απλά στο ότι τα λένε πολλοί.




τιποτα δεν υπαρχει,
ουτε καν εσυ η εγω.
Αν το καταλαβες εχει καλως.


ΥΓ........ αμα βαλεις την οθονη σου αναποδα,
ουτε καν θα με βλεπεις, καντο αν δεν με πιστευεις.
:P

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ η ίδια nature, ο Sabb δεν είναι χαζός. Καταλαβαίνει, τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και όσοι δεν είναι ταγμένοι σε κάποιο κόλλημα, ότι δεν υπάρχει ομάδα, δεν έχει μαζευτεί κανένας να οργανώσει κανέναν για να επιτεθούν όλοι σαν ομάδα πουθενά, για αυτό σταματα με την λιωμένη καραμέλα. Το μονο κοινό που έχουν όσοι συμμετέχουν στις εν λόγω συζητήσεις είναι το ότι είναι μέλη του forum και ενοχλούνται από συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αν αυτό τους (μας) κάνει ομάδα δεν βλέπω πουθενά κανέναν λόγο για να εναντιωθεί κανένας εναντίον τους. Άσχετο το ότι δεν απαντάει κανένας σε αυτά που επισημαίνει η \"ομάδα\" που υπονοείς και εσύ προσωπικά στέκεσαι απλά στο ότι τα λένε πολλοί.
> 
> 
> ...


ειναι κανεις εδω που καταλαβαινει τι λεει ο ποιητης; ;) παρακρουση εντελως ομως ;) χεχε

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> ειναι κανεις εδω που καταλαβαινει τι λεει ο ποιητης; ;) παρακρουση εντελως ομως ;) χεχε



μην το ξαναπεις....
:P:P:P

----------


## nature

Να προσθέσω λίγα λόγια ακόμα Σάββα μιας και τα λέμε τώρα λιγάκι.
Γράφεις:

\"Πιστεύεις πως είσαι ο ομφαλός του κόσμου, κάτι σαν τους Δελφούς ας πούμε...
Θεωρείς πως δεν είχα να κάνω τίποτε άλλο στη ζωή μου από το να παρακολουθώ πότε και με ποιον εμπλέκεσαι σε διαμάχες ?
Ποιον βρίζεις και ποιος σε βρίζει ?\"

Σάββα μου φαίνεται προσβλητικό το κειμενάκι σου. Αν σε πειράζει ο ποταπός και η ύαινα φαντάζομαι δεν θα σου άρεσε να σου έλεγα ότι πιστεύεις πως είσαι ο ομφαλός....Δελφούς...
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου? Με ενδιαφέρει πόσο μάλλον επειδή προηγουμένως είχες πει στον κρίνο ότι προσπαθείς να μ παίνεις στη θέση του άλλου.


επίσης γράφεις:

\"Μου αποδίδεις ανοίκεια στάση σε μια εποχή που ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΣΕ ούτε για ένα λεπτό τη μέρα το φόρουμ ? Ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να ψάξω να βρω το υβριστικό κείμενο ? Εκ των υστέρων ?

Κι αφού με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο μου έπεφτε εξ ουρανού ή από τα αρχεία του Νίκου.....\"


Δεν χρειάζεται Σάββα να καταφύγεις στα μάγια για να βρεις τα αρχεία του νίκου. Εδώ σ΄αυτό το θρεντ, 2-3 κλικ και θα τα δεις σχεδόν όλα. Αυτό που λείπει είπαμε είσαι έξυπνος. Τα άλλα είναι στη θέση τους. Δεν είναι και μεγάλος κόπος για το αγαπημένο σου φόρουμ και τη φίλη σου τη Nature κάνεις 2-3 κλικ, έτσι? Σελ 35, 36, 37,... τι έχεις να πεις για το σχολιο του μέλους σ. 37 νομίζω που λέει φακ! το έχασα! ποιος θα μου το στείλει? 
Και όταν το στέλνουν οι καλοθελητές σκάει στα γέλια?
Τι έχεις να πεις για τον άλλο με τον οποίο όπως είπες εξομοιώνεσαι συναισθηματικά μπροστά στην πύρινη λαίλαπα του Π, τον φίλο σου τον Ολα που μόλις διάβασε το κατάπτυστο κείμενο είπε συμφωνώ αλλά σβήστο μη βρεις μπελά? Τι έχεις να πεις για τον ομπορο που επίσης εξομοιώθηκες συναισθηματικά που μου έκανε πρόταση γάμου, μετά τον υβρισμό μου?
Αυτό έγινε Σάββα στη σελ 39. Σ΄αυτή την ίδια σελίδα είναι και η επιλεκτική σου τοποθέτηση στο θέμα. 

ΠΩΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ? 
Αυτά αγαπητε Σάββα δεν κουκουλώνονται με πατ πατ για χάρη καμιάς επίπλαστης ηρεμίας. Αυτά θέλουν ανάστημα και δυνατή φωνή για να καταδικαστούν και να σταματήσουν.
Να σταματήσουν επειδή κατάλαβε και το τελευταίο μέλος ότι είναι λάθος και όχι επειδή είπαμε να παίξουμε θέατρο παίζοντας πατ πατ, τα καλά παιδάκια.

----------


## krino

θελετε να κανουμε ενα τεστ?

να αναδημοσιευτει αυτο που ειχε γραψει η ρεμεντυ,
να δουμε ποση ωρα θα ειναι στον αερα.....


:P

----------


## nature

Ναιιιιι!!!! 
Παρακαλώ, αν γίνεται.

----------


## nature

Και για να μη ξεκατινιαζόμαστε, με ενδιαφέρει πόσοι τελικά έχουν το ανάστημα να καταδικάσουν μια επαίσχυντη πράξη, έστω και αν δεν τους αφορά άμεσα. Γιατί όταν μας αφορά, όλα είναι πιο εύκολα, έτσι?

----------


## krino

Το κειμενο δεν μπορει να ξαναμπει,
εχει διαγραφτει απο το την διαχειριση.....

Ισως ομως ενα λινκ να μην εχει προβλημα.
Το βλεπει οποιος θελει με δικη του ευθυνη και ο συνδεσμος ειναι εξωτερικος.....


σωστα?

----------


## nature

Από μένα έχεις κρίνο το ελεύθερο. Και ίσως τότε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα. Η καταδικάζουμε ή καθόμαστε στ\' αυγά μας και όποιος γουστάρει τα κλούβια συνεχίζει. Οποιος όχι επαναπροσδιορίζει τη πορεία του.

----------


## krino

οριστε λοιπον,


http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9894/natureremedy.jpg


ο συνδεσμος ειναι εξω απο το φορουμ,
και οποιος κλικαρει βλεπει κατι που ειναι ανεβασμενο σε αλλο σερβερ και οχι σε αυτο του φορουμ.


Επιπλεον εφοσον κανετε κλικ ειναι σαφες οτι θελετε να δειτε το σχετικο κειμενο, αλλιως μπορειτε να αγνοησετε το συνδεσμο.


Ετσι πιστευω οτι ειμαστε στα ορια των οριων χρησης της κοινοτητας.

----------


## krino

επισης διευκρινιστηκα,
αυτο ειναι ενα print screen του quοte που ειχα κανει εγω,
το οποιο και αυτο εχει βεβαια αφαιρεθει.

Τα μεγαλα γραμματα που διαβαζετε τα εχω κανει εγω.

----------


## nature

Ελπίζω να καταδικάσουν τα μέλη τη χυδαιότητα. Αποφασιστικά και απερίφραστα.
Δεν χωράνε δικαιολογίες. Ουτε δεν είδα ούτε δεν άκουσα.
Αλλιώς η χυδαιότητα θα επαναλαμβάνεται με άλλες μορφές αναπόφευκτα. 


Εν τω μεταξύ αναρτώ το πιο σημαντικό ποστ της σημερινής ημέρας ίσως και όλης της εβδομάδας. είναι από το άλλο θέμα, την αβάσταχτη ενσυνείδηση.....
Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό. Αν όχι εδώ είμαστε να εξηγήσω γιατί είναι τόσο πολύ σημαντικό το εν λόγο ποστ.






> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

νατουρ οπως και να εχει,
κανενα δεν μπορεις να τον αναγκασεις να καταδικασει σωνει και καλα.

Μην υπερβαλλεις,
αν θελει καποιος να το κανει εχει καλως,
αν δεν εχει παλι εχει καλως.

Ας μην αναλωθουμε σε μια ιστορια γιατι εσυ δεν το κανεις κλπ κλπ.....



Φευγω και δεν θα ηθελα να ξαναδω νεες εντασεις και νεους γυρους.
Οποιος θελει να σχολιασει ας το κανει ελευθερα.
Οποιος δεν θελει παλι ελευθερος ειναι να κανει οτι θελει.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> νατουρ οπως και να εχει,
> κανενα δεν μπορεις να τον αναγκασεις να καταδικασει σωνει και καλα.
> 
> Μην υπερβαλλεις,
> αν θελει καποιος να το κανει εχει καλως,
> αν δεν εχει παλι εχει καλως.
> 
> Ας μην αναλωθουμε σε μια ιστορια γιατι εσυ δεν το κανεις κλπ κλπ.....
> ...


εννοείται κρίνο. 
απλά δεν θέλω να ακούσω δεν είδα δεν άκουσα. Φυσικά καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει κατά συνείδηση και όπως του βγαίνει.
Καλό βράδυ

Α! και κάτι τελευταίο. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να καταδικάσουμε τη συγγραφέα του διαμαντιού. Με ενδιαφέρει όποιος θέλει να καταδικάσει τη πράξη.

----------


## Empneustns

ουτε συννενοημενα να σασταν,τι ομαδικοτητα ειναι αυτη,μπραβο ;) να βγαλω και εγω τοτε ενα θρεντ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3970&amp;page=21

(καπου στο μεσο μπορειται να δειτε μια εκφραση περι μαλακισμενου και εχω και αλλα)

νατουρ δεν περιμενω να καταδικασεις τον συγγραφεα του μηνυματος, αλλα περιμενω να καταδικασεις την πραξη...
και δεν θελω να ακουσω δεν ειδα και δεν ακουσα :)

----------


## Empneustns

μουγκα στη στρουγκα,εδω νατουρ βλεπω ουτε απαξιωση νοιωθεις ουτε σε ενοχλησε καθολου.γιατι;επειδη ο συγγραφεας ειναι το φιλαρακι σου που τοσο μεγαλες συμπαθειες εχετε;γιατι σε αυτη τη δηλωση δεν σε ειδα με τοσο σθενος να δηλωνεις την αντιθεση σου;

----------


## Empneustns

η μηπως ξεχναμε τις επιθεσεις στο στρουμφακι,εκει νατουρ που ησουν;για βοσκη μηπως και δεν το θυμαμαι;σοβαρευτειτε λιγακι,δεν σας διαβαζουν εδω ατομα που μπηκαν σημερα,αλλα ατομα που μπαινουν καιρο και ξερουν ολη την πορεια σας.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οριστε λοιπον,
> 
> 
> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9894/natureremedy.jpg
> 
> 
> ο συνδεσμος ειναι εξω απο το φορουμ,
> και οποιος κλικαρει βλεπει κατι που ειναι ανεβασμενο σε αλλο σερβερ και οχι σε αυτο του φορουμ.
> ...


Το κείμενο είναι πέρα από κάθε λογική και φαντασία και είναι καταδικαστέα πράξη απερίφραστα.
Ζημιώνει τον χώρο και αποτελεί κατάφωρη προσβολή της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας και μειώνει εκείνον που το συνέταξε και όχι εκείνον στον οποίον απευθύνεται.

Λυπάμαι που γίνομαι γνώστης μιας τέτοιας ανοίκειας επίθεσης και ίσως αν είχα γνώση του κειμένου τότε που γράφτηκε, να μην είχα επιλέξει να επιστρέψω στην ενεργή δραστηριότητα, έστω κι αν είχα την ίδια θεώρηση που έχω ακόμη και τώρα για όσα κακά έχει προκαλέσει ο πάνος στο φόρουμ...

Κρίμα...

Για άλλη μια φορά...

Υ.Γ. Κρίνο δεν καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη να επαναφερθεί στο προσκήνιο ένα κείμενο που διαγράφηκε από την διαχείριση. Το να επαναληφθούν εντάσεις του παρελθόντος δεν ξέρω ποιον μπορεί να ωφελεί, έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δεν θα είμαι εδώ για να τα δω....
Φαντάζομαι πως η nature θα χαρεί σφόδρα, αλλά δεν θα παραβώ τις αρχές μου και την αισθητική μου να παραμείνω σ\' ένα χώρο όπου όλοι προσπαθούν με όποιο τρόπο μπορούν να δημιουργούν εντάσεις για να εκτονώνουν την όποια επιθετικότητα τους....
Και τα όσα αναφέρω παραπάνω, περιλαμβάνουν όλους όσους ανεξαιρέτως συνέβαλαν σ\' ένα τέτοιο κλίμα, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου...

.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> νατουρ οπως και να εχει,
> κανενα δεν μπορεις να τον αναγκασεις να καταδικασει σωνει και καλα.
> 
> Μην υπερβαλλεις,
> αν θελει καποιος να το κανει εχει καλως,
> αν δεν εχει παλι εχει καλως.
> 
> Ας μην αναλωθουμε σε μια ιστορια γιατι εσυ δεν το κανεις κλπ κλπ.....
> ...


το ξαναποσταρει επειδη δεν θελει νεες εντασεις και νεους γυρους ...ειναι οφθαλμοφανες αυτο :) (μαλλον απευθυνεται σε χαζους το ποστ ανευ κριτικης ικανοτητας,λυπαμαι κυριε κρινο,χασατε ;) )

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔEN ΘEΛEI ENTAΣEIΣ OYTE AΠEIΛEI ME KΛHTHPEΣ.
ΠΩΣ ΛEΓETAI AYTO?

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ναιιιιι!!!! 
> Παρακαλώ, αν γίνεται.


Την πράξη φυσικά και την καταδικάζω,όπως και φαντάζομαι ένα σωρό άλλα μέλη.Οι υβριστικές φράσεις είναι απαράδεκτες και καλώς το post εκείνο διαγράφηκε!Αλλά επίσης καταδικάζω τη δική σου υπερπροθυμία να επαναφερθεί το θέμα,πάνω σε μία διάθεση να δικαιωθείς,όπως καταδικάζω και την κίνηση του Κρίνου να σπεύσει να το κάνει,ξαναβγάζοντας στην επιφάνεια ένα διαγραμμένο από τη διαχείριση post.
Και επίσης,σας τονίζω,πως ήδη ακυρώσατε οτιδήποτε είχατε προηγούμενα υποστηρίξει για την επιθυμία της επαναφοράς του χαρακτήρα του forum.Κερδίσατε μία επίπλαστη νίκη εντυπώσεων,αλλά πιθανότατα χάσατε την αξιοπιστία σας από όσους πιάνουν τα αρνητικά και από τις δύο μεριές και όχι μόνο από όπου βολεύει εσάς.Με κάθε ειλικρίνεια.
Το bullying δε θα με βρει ποτέ σύμφωνη,αλλά ούτε η υποκρισία.

Κρίνο,οι χαρακτηρισμοί σου για τον Keepwalking,που δεν είδα να σε είπε ούτε αξιολύπητο ούτε κακομοίρη,απλά προσπάθησε να σε κάνει να προβληματιστείς,ήταν απαξιωτικοί.Σου είπε κάτι που φάνηκε να βγαίνει από την καρδιά του και εισέπραξε χλευασμό.Αν θες όπως έγραψες την αγάπη του,αυτή δε βλέπω πως θα την κρατήσεις με τέτοιο τρόπο.Και μπορείς άνετα να με κάνεις εχθρό σου αν έτσι το επιθυμείς,αλλά δε θα διαφέρεις και τόσο από αυτούς που επιλέγουν να λένε τους άλλους χαπάκηδες.Μπορείς να θεωρείς όσο θες αξιολύπητους τους άλλους,αλλά ούτε εσύ είσαι στο απυρόβλητο.Bullying ήταν και οι δικοί σου χαρακτηρισμοί εάν δεν το αντιλήφθηκες.

Κάνε όσα quotes θέλεις σε όσα γράφω,αυτό που θα με έπειθε όμως για τα κίνητρά σου δεν θα ήταν ένα ωραιότατο Α4,αλλά μία αλλαγή στάσης προς την επίτευξη της αρμονίας που τόσο επικαλείστε κάποιοι με τη νοσταλγία παλιών καιρών αυτορύθμισης.
Προς το παρόν,κι εσείς ομαδοποιείστε,κάνοντας αυτό που στηλιτεύετε.Λογικό είναι να μην πείθετε.

----------

